# Enzo and Cooper - 1st Snow



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

They are soooo happy with their first snow experience :banana:


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am crazy in love with your dogs!


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> I am crazy in love with your dogs!


 Harleysmum,
Thank you. I am too  We all are golden lovers, period 
There is a video that I posted a while ago showing Enzo was whispering vs talking (barking). They are both certified Therapy dogs. 
You are in Australia? We were in Sydney last June. Love it. Harley is beautiful dog.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I loved your video. I bet they had a good nights sleep. They are so handsome!!! There is nothing better than watching goldens play in the snow!!!


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

gold4me said:


> I loved your video. I bet they had a good nights sleep. They are so handsome!!! There is nothing better than watching goldens play in the snow!!!


Thank you, gold4me

yeah, they passed out after that  
Every time I watch their expression on the video, it puts a big smile on my face. They look sooo excited


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

Aww looks like fun!! I want my golden to experience the snow some day


----------

